# Cooling Elderly Dogs



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We do not have those high temps yet but have already started the AC. I try to keep it between 72 and 73 in the house. Especially that they run outdoors and it is a muggy heat. I also let them play with the water hose when outside.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ann, you are a stronger person than I am. When I got home from work yesterday and saw that the AC wasn't on despite the nearly 90 degree temps, the AC went on ASAP. And even then I pretty much took the dogs and we stayed down in the basement which stays cool. And even though we turned the AC off at night, the basement stayed cool (Yesterday it felt good, but I need to close the vents before we really get going with the AC because it does get too cold down there with the AC on all day every day).  

One thing I do - and that is for myself primarily.... but warm days I see the guys taking advantage of it, I usually have a fan running at night. They also sleep on the cold tile under the bed vs sleeping in bed with me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Casey is heavy coated and has LP. The A/C is turned on and stays on whenever he needs it - I don't want him collapsing or having more issues breathing. Muggy weather or warm temperatures; I turn it on. If you have central air and don't want to cool the entire house, maybe consider a window unit that Belle can have access to. I do not have central air but the window units do a really good job.

Walking & hiking are limited to the early morning hours unless he has steady access to water.

LP is not anything to mess with and I will not have surgery on the dogs after the horrible death my Rowdy had following his tie back surgery.

My dogs do not like the cooling beds - maybe they have improved since I tried them last a few years ago.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a cooling bed for my senior girl a few years ago - she didn't care for it because of the feeling of the gel. But I know many dogs on the forum like them a lot. (I will offer mine to my now 1-year-old when it gets hot here). They are pretty sturdy, and if you put a good cover on it, I think your dog will be okay on it. My senior also liked to lie on cool tile when she was hot.

But pacing and panting at night can also indicate pain. Has she been assessed by your vet lately? She may have some arthritis that can be helped with some pain meds. Definitely worth a check if it continues.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Jack was very sensitive to heat. He would rather sleep in an igloo than a warm soft bed, haha. Every summer, we moved our bedroom to the open area downstairs where it was freezing and he slept like a baby. Prior to that, even with A/C, he'd pace all night. Couldn't quite get that icy temp he wanted with A/C upstairs. 
When we were at the cottage, we would have him swim or hose him down before bed so he would feel nice and comfortable for several hours at least. A fan was a must for him, even in winter.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Thank you Sharon since you know what I am dealing with. 

I have seen her "laboring" for a while but honestly (and it is probably still partly true) I thought it was her dealing with her back end. She has to work harder to walk than the next dog, so I thought that was wearing her out faster and making her hotter. Glad I made sure to discuss with my vet so we now "know" what we are dealing with. Its one of those things unless she made the noise I would forget. I would make a point in the winters to get her fit and strong. This past winter was not good. The snow was too deep for her to walk through, she can't pick her back legs up like that anymore, and I worried on the ice. So she is not in her usual spring shape. 

Our basement is much cooler....probably cold. I "think" she spends time down there during the day, but I am not sure. Stairs are getting harder for her I suspect in less than a year, we won't be able to let her go down stairs anymore. 

We do have good ventilation in our house lots of cross breezes. We did open windows yesterday AM before we left for work so that helped. She so wanted to go out yesterday she actually tried to dart out the door when I took another dog out. That is not her, but she liked the nice day. Fortunately she doesn't "mind" heat opposed to dog who can't stand it. She loves her sun spots. So she doesn't stress more because she gets hot. 

This AM she was laying at the foot of the bed on the hardwood. With the 4 girls jockeying for who gets what bed, I don't know if she chose that spot or just ended up with it. We've had bed wars before, but now we have 4 identical beds in our room so now they just fight over who sleeps where. Belle won't/can't step over the other dogs. 

No Belle is not in "pain", yes she was just at the vets a couple weeks ago. She is on Previcox every other day because of the stress on her front end supporting her back end. We do Adequan injections every 3 weeks. 

I just want to make sure I provide what she needs. I don't want her having to "deal" with chaos. Our bedroom is VERY small so moving the gate so she can go in the other room if she wants was a good thing. However, she wants to be with me, I need to sleep in my bed not on a hardwood floor. She is proud. Just the first warm day got me thinking... I want to take care of my Button. 

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS I am still open to more thoughts and suggestions. :wavey:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

As Tia got older she could not handle any heat and also had weakness issues.

Her canine cooler bed 3 was so helpful. She used it all of the time. The memory foam was especially good for her. It was worth every cent. We had no problem with her nails.

We also made the mistake of buying a gel mat, it was damp and smelly and Tia did not like it at all.

We used the Silver Eagle cooling mats for the car. Along with her cooling vest for walks we used a misty mate We clipped it to her vest and she was cooled by a fine mist
Amazon.com: MistyMate 20009 24 Deluxe Personal Mister: Patio, Lawn & Garden


We also ended up buying her own personal air conditioner. 

Good luck with Belle


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think every time someone asks about cooling beds I reply with this but I swear I don't work for them  

http://www.chillspot.biz

I bought it when Fannin was six months and we were having the hottest summer. It is expensive but so worth it. I thought of it as investment and as I watch him sleep on it now (it's only May and already close to 90 today) I'm glad I got it. It uses little cubes like you put in your lunch box to keep it cold. One set usually lasts 8 hours for us. I have two sets to swap out.

I'd suggest contacting them and telling them it's for old gold. They may be able to lower the price or wave shipping. They are a very nice company. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I practically froze inside during Tucker's last summer trying to keep him cool with his various medical issues. The A/C wasn't enough so I bought a cool bed and it was the best thing ever for him. Here is the longest most useful thread (I think?) about them on the forum. I wish your Belle the best. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...115710-opinions-cool-beds-cool-bed-111-a.html


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Anne, I am so sorry your Button is having issues. My Clyde also had LP, and I bought a Cool bed III. Unfortunately Clyde didn't use it, but Calvin loves it. If your girl likes beds, it may really help her, please give her a belly rub from me.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks again all. I appreciate the ideas and the well wishes. 

Belle does like beds.... but she is kinda fussy. So we will have to see. Time to look around at all the ideas. 

Ann


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We have a tall fan (looks like a 3 foot tall audio speaker) that has different speeds and settings. We put it near Buddy's bed. It has a very quiet sound, so he really doesn't notice it at all. I am amazed at how cool it keeps the room. Hope that you find some relief for Belle.


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

Our Holly was diagnosed with laryngeal paralysis in 2010 after much testing to discover causes of her heavy and constant panting. The definitive diagnosis came only after partial anesthesia was administered (enough to allow visualization of the vocal cords, but not enough to require a breathing tube). Prior to the diagnosis, we had all sorts of tests and learned that thyroid control is very important. She went some number of months (as recoed by the surgeon) until she had a breathing "crisis" (more details if you ask). Her paralyzed vocal cord was successfully tied back and she learned to live with the restrictions that requires (again, more details available).

Relative to this thread, one paralyzed (and closed vocal cord) and one tied open, reduces the air volume from panting, so her cooling mechanism was obviously compromised. Thus, heavy panting almost all of the time except when she was laying flat on the floor. We added several 20 inch fans in several rooms (which she would flop down in front of), always made sure she could lay on the cool tile floor in our master bath, and we groomed her very short to minimize the insulating effect of her naturally thick fur. She has done well for years with her "tie back" and panting. Try the fans -- they will aid in helping the dog stay cool.

Ken and Betty


----------

